# Good setup?... i wanna know your opinion



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

what do you think about this combo

Tein S-Tech springs (F 2.4" R 1.2") 
and KYB AGX Shocks & Struts

Is this a great handling package? I know Tein is notorious for handling. But i dont see many people with them.

Tell me what you think?
WOuld this be an ultimate handling package?

I dont really care about adjustable ride height.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I would just like to put forward this little tidbit of info: the key to good handleing is suspension travel. Slammed cars that have 2" of shocks travel will never handle well.



sr20dWeLLER said:


> *WOuld this be an ultimate handling package?*


To put it mildly...FUCK NO!


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

you suspension will suck. anything lower than 1.5 inches will be very very bad.

do you drive a b13? get Hypercoils
driving a b14 get H&R's

O


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

why would such a known company (Tein) have bad handling springs?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

One word.. Money

They know that there are rice boys out there who will buy stuff just for looks. I dont blame them, they are just taking advantage of a market. If you want an "ultimate handling package" you need good stuff like Teins or other good coilovers.


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

Ok let me clear this up! lol 

Tein (the known company for handling) has springs with F 2.4" drop and R 1.2"

people say anything less than 1.5" will give crappy handling

then why is Tein ( a kown company for handling) selling springs with a 2.4" drop?!?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Your question was already answered. Those springs are primarily for looks and not performance. Not to mention they will dramatically decrease the lifespan of any off the shelf shock.

If you want good handleing, it starts with weight reduction, better tires, alignment settings and driving techneques. After that, I would look into shocks. Springs and swaybars will help keep body roll down and alter balance. 

Take this from someone who competes himself and has worked for an East Coast Honda Challenge pit crew, there is a lot more involved that slapping some springs onto a car to make it handle better.


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

Ok thanks !

so what springs (not coilovers) do you recommend to go along with the AGX Shocks n Struts


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Is your car a dialy driver? Do you compete? Do you have a list of springs available for your car? I dont know what is available for your car.


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

Daily driver.... i dont compete i just want good handling... No bouncing... no coilovers.

I dont really know whats out there
I know eibach, and Tein makes them


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i have eibachs and they're pretty good when i autocross....paired with the kyb, agx's of course, but it's not that low and has a "raked" look.......


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Yeah, Eibach ProKit and KYB AGX is a nice setup. Personally, i wouldnt buy Prokit again because it offers too little suspension travel. Also, a rear swaybar might be nice to decrease roll a little and balance the handeling a bit.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> *you suspension will suck. anything lower than 1.5 inches will be very very bad.
> 
> do you drive a b13? get Hypercoils
> driving a b14 get H&R's
> ...



Good choices.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The best coilovers for the slammed look would be the Motivational Engineering setup. With their custom mounts and shortened strut bodies. I've rode in a lot of lowered cars and most felt like crap, after drivng a 200SX that was extremly low with Motivationals I was shocked.. The earlier post is correct, its all about suspension travel... 

A lot of companies make a lot of crap, regradless of the name.. do the research and buy the right parts the first time...


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

sr20dWeLLER said:


> *Daily driver.... i dont compete i just want good handling... No bouncing... no coilovers.
> 
> I dont really know whats out there
> I know eibach, and Tein makes them *


read what i wrote and what has been quoted
if you have the b13 chassis get hypercoils
if you have a b14 chassis get H&R's

O


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

If you want springs, I would recommend the H&Rs but the Eibach Prokits are also good. However, neither of these would compete w/ some Tein coilovers. Depends on what you want, if you are competing or do any serious track driving then I wouldn't settle for anything less. If you simply want an upgrade and don't push your car to extreme limits (like myself), the H&R/KYB AGX is a great combo.


----------

